# Leveling yard by the sidewalk?



## MarkV (Mar 22, 2017)

As you can see the yard is way out of whack by the sidewalk. Honestly the whole yard is pretty bad.

Fold back the grass and dig out some dirt?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I have been dealing with the same issue in my lawn. If you just take the dirt out by the edge of the sidewalk you will have a severe drop-off. You want to kind of "feather" it into the lawn to make a smooth transition. You could rent a sod cutter and remove the strip right by the sidewalk and that would give you enough space to gradually make your adjustments.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

Looks like a lot of thatch, may think about renting a dethatcher. would take it down and then you could mow a little lower. If that didn't work to your satisfaction go the route MQ said with a sod cutter and actually remove some dirt from underneath


----------



## MarkV (Mar 22, 2017)

I went ahead and started digging some of it out. There is a lot of thatch in there for sure.

My schedule allows me to do work on it a little at a time. Which I'm slowly learning that I'm not going to be able to turn my yard into even a crappy putting green in a season. This is going to be a long term process.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Just keep after it and you will get there. Remember it's a marathon not a sprint.


----------

